# New subwoofer suggestions



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking to purchase a new woofer for my home audio.

I can get either of these for the same price ($250) 

BIC PL-200 Bic Acoustech New Model Platinum Series PL-200
Klipsch Synergy SUB-12 Newegg.com - Klipsch Synergy Sub-12 300W 12" Subwoofer Black

90% Movies/ 10% Music

Which would you choose?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Bash 300W Digital Subwoofer Amplifier | Parts-Express.com

Dayton RSS315HF-4 12" Reference HF Subwoofer 4 Ohm | Parts-Express.com

Plate amp and sub , *you build the box.*

About $288.00 the satisfaction you'll get will seem like a million.

start a thread on how to build a portes box or check the specifications and have at it !


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the tools and know-how to build, its the aesthetics where I fail miserably.


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

ShakingHorizons said:


> I have the tools and know-how to build, its the aesthetics where I fail miserably.


And really, if all you are going to do is build something of a similar shape and size to the commercial offerings, (especially when it won't save you any money in this suitation and will cost you time) there's not a lot of point in DIY.

DIY comes in when you want something custom that's either not offered by commercial products or is priced at a high enough premium that you have substancial savings by DIY.


----------

